# Synchronisation Gmail et Mail impossible



## gaara_sensei (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

mon compte Gmail et Mail n'arrive pas à se synchroniser si quelqu'un à déjà eu le problème.
Probleme Imap je crois qui reconnais pas 

merci beaucoup


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

J'aurais pensé qu'un senseï saurait où poster... 
Je déplace côté Internet, donc.

Il y a sur le site de Google Mail une page qui explique comment configurer proprement les comptes de messageries dans Mail et d'autres clients de messagerie.

Il ne faut pas non plus oublier d'activer le mode IMAP pour le compte de messagerie considéré.


----------



## gaara_sensei (5 Mars 2011)

lol merci pour l'info, je l'avais vu mais ça ne marche pas je sais vraiment pas tanpis je n'utiliserai pas mail.

(clin d'oeil pour sensei ... )


----------



## subsole (5 Mars 2011)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> lol merci pour l'info, je l'avais vu mais ça ne marche pas je sais vraiment pas tanpis je n'utiliserai pas mail.
> 
> (clin d'oeil pour sensei ... )



Bonjour,
====>Gmail Apple Mail
====> Paramètres recommandés pour le client IMAP
Edit/
Pour information:
Après 12 mois, Google/Gmail a le droit d'utiliser vos données à des fins commerciales. 
On a rien sans rien, par exemple cet énorme espace de stockage pour ne plus effacer vos mails, que vous avez accepté. ^^
Et aussi: "Google adhère aux principes de la déclaration de confidentialité US Safe Harbor concernant la protection de la vie privée. Dans cette optique, elle est répertoriée dans la liste des organisations participant au programme Safe Harbor du Ministère du Commerce des États-Unis."
Bonne lecture =====> http://www.export.gov/safeharbor/
Pour faire simple, toutes les garanties de confidentialité disparaissent. :rateau:


----------

